# Illness Benefit or Invalidity Pension - which is better please?



## TOS22 (9 May 2013)

I'm just looking for some advice please. I've been on Illness Benefit since 2008. I hand in monthly certs and usually get called annually for the medical board.

I've been told that my condition won't improve. Doctors have suggested surgery but have told me there is no guarantee with it and could actually worsen my condition. I even told the medical officer this last year and he agreed with that also. I have medical card but don't get anything for dependent children. 

My main questions are these - am I better off on IP - what impact will that make, as in do I still have to hand in certs, get called for the medical officer or is the only difference the €5 more you get on IP as to IB? Is it likely I'd get IP or am I better off as I am on IB. I'm honestly afraid to ring them in case I draw them on me - this is the usual time of year I get my letter for the medical officer. I guess I just don't really understand the difference between the two or which I'm better off on. Any advice appreciated!


----------



## gipimann (9 May 2013)

Invalidity Pension is, as you said, approx €5 pw higher than the maximum rate of Illness Benefit.

Persons on Invalidity Pension may also qualify for the household benefits package (electricity/gas allowance, phone rental) which Illness Benefit recipients do not qualify for.

If you are eligible for Invalidity Pension you no longer have to send in medical certificates, but your case can be reviewed from time to time (which can vary depending on the specific medical circumstances).

There are people who are ill enough to continue claiming illness benefit but not deemed to be ill enough to claim invalidity pension, so making an application for IP should have no effect on your current IB claim.   

You can find information on both schemes via this link:

http://www.welfare.ie/en/Pages/Illness-Disability-and-Caring.aspx


----------



## wednesday (10 May 2013)

You would also be able to apply for fuel allowance on invalidity pension, and if I read it correctly your spouse/partners income isn't taken into account as means because IP is based upon your own PRSI contributions. So you could be quite a bit better off. You may also qualify for a travel pass.


----------



## dariuscork (14 May 2013)

wednesday said:


> You would also be able to apply for fuel allowance on invalidity pension, and if I read it correctly your spouse/partners income isn't taken into account as means because IP is based upon your own PRSI contributions. So you could be quite a bit better off. You may also qualify for a travel pass.



Hi, are you sure on that I thought spouses income was taken into account re means test for I.P.


----------



## gipimann (14 May 2013)

Spouse/partner income is not taken into account for the personal rate of invalidity pension.   It is assessed for the qualified adult payment.


----------



## dariuscork (15 May 2013)

gipimann said:


> Spouse/partner income is not taken into account for the personal rate of invalidity pension.   It is assessed for the qualified adult payment.



Sorry, could you explain what that means, thanks.


----------



## gipimann (15 May 2013)

A person applying for Invalidity Pension can qualify for a payment for themselves (currently €193.50 pw) regardless of what other means they have, as the payment is based on PRSI contributions.

If the person claiming Invalidity Pension has a spouse or partner, they can claim an additional payment for the spouse/partner.   The additional payment is called an Increase for Qualified Adult.

The Increase for Qualified Adult payment is means-tested, based on the income of the spouse/partner.


----------



## dariuscork (18 May 2013)

gipimann said:


> A person applying for Invalidity Pension can qualify for a payment for themselves (currently €193.50 pw) regardless of what other means they have, as the payment is based on PRSI contributions.
> 
> If the person claiming Invalidity Pension has a spouse or partner, they can claim an additional payment for the spouse/partner.   The additional payment is called an Increase for Qualified Adult.
> 
> The Increase for Qualified Adult payment is means-tested, based on the income of the spouse/partner.



Thank you so much for explanation.


----------



## dariuscork (18 May 2013)

I still have 8 months left on illness benefit at what stage should I apply for invalidity pension please?


----------



## gipimann (18 May 2013)

There are delays in processing Invalidity Pension applications, however the section tries to prioritise persons moving from Illness Benefit to try to avoid gaps in payment.

I would suggest you apply between 3-6 months before your benefit runs out.


----------



## Black Sheep (18 May 2013)

To be eligible for Invalidity Pension you must be incapable of work for at least 12 months and be either permanently incapable of work or incapable for at least 1 further year.  Therefore it appears you could now apply for Invalidity pension. 

Invalidity is a more permanent option if the illness has no chance of improvement and it is not means tested.

The other option (when Illness Benefit runs out) would be Disability Allowance which is means tested. This would have implications for you (reduction) if your wife/partner is employed. 

Invalidity would not be reduced if wife/partner is employed.


----------



## dariuscork (18 May 2013)

Black Sheep said:


> To be eligible for Invalidity Pension you must be incapable of work for at least 12 months and be either permanently incapable of work or incapable for at least 1 further year.  Therefore it appears you could now apply for Invalidity pension.
> 
> Invalidity is a more permanent option if the illness has no chance of improvement and it is not means tested.
> 
> ...


Thanks for replies.


----------



## naughto (14 Aug 2013)

wednesday said:


> You would also be able to apply for fuel allowance on invalidity pension, and if I read it correctly your spouse/partners income isn't taken into account as means because IP is based upon your own PRSI contributions. So you could be quite a bit better off. You may also qualify for a travel pass.


is this true so there no means test if you are on IP?


----------



## fobs (14 Aug 2013)

You would get the travel pass automatically on invalidity pension but not the household package. THat is means tested


----------



## naughto (14 Aug 2013)

fobs said:


> You would get the travel pass automatically on invalidity pension but not the household package. THat is means tested


i cant get the household package as my wife earns more than the treshhold.i am on about the fuel allowlance is this means tested?


----------



## fobs (14 Aug 2013)

We don't get the fuel allowance either. Well never applied. My husband is on invalidity. He has the travel pass though which is great.


----------



## gipimann (14 Aug 2013)

The fuel allowance is also means tested.   The income limit is approx €100 pw above the State Pension (contributory) rate.   There are other qualifying conditions, based on who else might be living in the household.

Fuel allowance isn't automatically paid, even if you are getting a qualifying payment, so be sure to apply if you think you may be eligible.


----------



## naughto (14 Aug 2013)

thanks gimpman i will apply but will more than likely  turned down  as my wifes income is over the max rate of State Pension (contributory).


----------

